# Coloring Soap



## sudlow8 (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the best way to color your mp soap. I have done some research and seen things like tumeric and alconate powder but hesitant that I might not get the right color. The only natural color I have used so far is chlorophyl , it came out great wish i could find more liquid colors like this. HELP!


----------



## Genny (Apr 21, 2011)

The chlorophyll may fade or turn brown after a while.  I've seen that happen.
I like using clays & pigments.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the memory! The first time I used liquid chlorophyll the soap did turn a nice emerald green. Temporarily.

If you want long lasting color that many consider natural, try using micas. Here's a great selection:

http://www.brambleberry.com/Micas-C46.aspx


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 25, 2011)

There are some natural colors out there and you can also venture and make your own - follow this link:

http://homemadebathproducts.blogspot.co ... color.html

Of course, using micas works too - make sure you blend them well.
As with anything, test, test and test some more!


----------



## llineb (May 2, 2011)

Mica, Mica and Mica!...mixed with a little alcohol.


----------

